# Super Insane Hair Algae!!



## SpaZtik (Sep 19, 2004)

I have a 20 gallon long planted tank w/ 3.25 W/gallon. It's only been set up for about a month and a half. I started off getting really globby green algae. I got some CAE's, but they didn't eat it. So i took out all the plants, and cleaned them very thouroughly by hand. I then cleaned the glass and did a bug water change. After a couple of days i started getting algae again, but instead of globby algae, i got super hair algae. I'm not even kidding, It's growing super fast, and on everything. Over the course of a few days it's pretty much engulfing my tank. Is there anything I can do to solve this problem?
Water parameters are as folllows:
pH:6.5
ammonia:0
nitrite:0
nitrate:no more than 10ppm.
unfortunately, i don't have a phosphate tester.

it is currently housing 1 german ram, 2 cardinal tetras, and 2 CAE's.

Oh yeah, the tank currently has ich. I'm treating it, and i don't know if that will make much of a difference. i just figured id mention it.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

must be uneven balance of nutrients.

get that phosphate tester if you can. Look closely at your plants. Do you notice any nutrient deficiency? I had mad hair algae problem before and I realized it was all about improper balance of nutrients.

how's your waterflow? Stale water in certain areas will cause algae...but not usually hair algae. Hair algae propogates really well with good water flow for me.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My main cause of hair algae was a inbalance in the N03 & P04; get yourself a P04 test kit or have it tested at your LFS.

I hope you are running C02 w/3.25WPG, if not you need too. Keep it at between 20-30ppm. This will also help the hair algae.

Get some Hornwort or other fast growers to help suck up the nutrients that the algae also feeds on.

Amano's & Tiger shrimp make great hair algae eaters.

How long are your lights on daily?

Are you adding ferts?

The main thing is your tank is still new and adjusting, just be patient and let things balance out.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

With that much light you should probably be using co2....increase your co2 and the hair algea should subside.


----------

